# Garmin Livescope Pole Mount Transducer setup



## WeirPhishin

I wanted to share my finalized setup for my livescope transducer. I had initially tried a trolling motor mount that worked well but obviously the direction of the livescope was dependent on the direction of the trolling motor head. I really wanted to have independent control of each device but had several concerns with going with a separate pole mounted option.

storage and setup were the two primary factors of concern. Having to store an extra 40” pipe with a wire coming out the top was not desirable. Additionally, I did not want to spend any significant amount of time setting up the transducer when it was time to fish or move spots.

After some internet research I found a really nice aftermarket setups from fishing specialties. Their system basically satisfied all my needs.

the system uses a permanent or removalable mount that allows for the pole to drop perfectly into position. It literally takes about 3 seconds to setup pole. The mount itself can be attached many different ways but I Was able to get T Bolts that work with my boats rail system. This allow me to move the mount anywhere I want and remove totally for travel, docking, etc. To install the mount takes about 2 mins when I first get into my boat.

For storage and travel I purchased a set of clip in holders for the pole but did not screw them into my boat. I just leave them snapped onto the pole and serve the same purpose. They hole the pole is a safe position and stops rolling. I did not want to have 2 3” pieces of plastic sticking up on my casting deck to trip me when pole was deployed so I then just screwed down some rod holder wraps to fasten. It works great! When pole is in use, there are only 2 flush mounted bands that will not interfere with my fishing and secure hold pole I place even during trailering boat. As seen in the picture, even when stored the pole does not dominated the area and easily worked around.

figured I shared what I got as I’m really pleased with the setup.


----------

